# just need some advice



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Guys

I just need some advice really..my tank is doing well so far and my plants are growing well (ive just switched from yeast Co2 to Pressurised Co2) but my problem is im getting a very slight growth of hair algae..i want to stop this before it develops into a big problem..ive added some phosphate remover because i have heard that if i do this the fast growing plants will outcompete the algae for what little phosphate is available???

Thing is i need some advice about what fertilsers i should be using to keep the plants growing strong and the algae at bay..the tank has 50 watts of T5 light over it and pressurized Co2 so i suppose it would be considered high tech???

Advice will be much appreciated...here is a pic of my tank

Elliott


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Picture!!!


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

This should work!!!


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Phosphate removal is old, old, old way of thinking. Use the fertilator to come up with approapriate dosings for your tank or use EI / PPS dosing systems.

Hair algae (if we are talking about the extremely long algae that waves in the current) is allegedly encouraged by chelated iron. This algae is endemic to new tanks and with persistent removal eventually goes away. SAE's munch on it, but are otherwise over rated, IMHO. 

Get your nutrients in range and consistently dose to maintain these ranges. Use Excel overdoses as a prophyllactic against BBA. Then (again IMHO) restrict light to less than 10 hours per day and just get in the habit of removing what algae that comes up every couple of days. Tank diving as an algae removal technique doesn't get as much play as it should.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

elliott89 said:


> ...the tank has 50 watts of T5 light over it and pressurized Co2 so i suppose it would be considered high tech???
> ...


50w of T5 over what size tank?


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

15 gallon

Is it safe to use excel along side Co2???


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Is it safe to use excel along side Co2???


Yes.

With that kind of lighting, you don't want to start limiting nutrients, you'll just make the situation worse. Anyway, as has been stated, the belief that phosphates cause algae is wrong. You need to get your tank stabilized in regards to its fert needs.

Here's a couple of references which you might find useful:
DFW Aquatic Plant Club Articles-- Beginner Basics: Introduction
Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks

Once you've read through the section on what plants need to grow, look at the sticky in the fert forum regarding EI here.

After reading all that, go through and manually remove as much algae as you can, do a large water change, and start dosing ferts as recommended. Cut your photoperiod down to no more than 9 hours, and use some Excel if you want to. Things should start to improve.


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cheers Guys

I will give it a try and let you know how it goes


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

As of next week im am going to begin dosing this ADA Green Brighty Special Lights (500ml) [103011] - £21.99 : Aqua Essentials

It looks like a good start opetion for getting into fert dosing as it contains 3 macro nutrients

I'll let you know what results i get,it should be good for the price of the stuff!!!

Thanks

Elliott


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hopefully this should suit me and my tank as it is easy to dose..contains macro nutrients and trace elements and i have hight light and co2 loving plants


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Should i for a week try and knock out all the remaining algae with excel before i start dosing ADA Brighty (which ive just read is rich in nutrients so can cause algae!) can't win lol

I don't wanna overdose excel just use it along with my Pressurised co2 running at high levels i have no fish so it does give me abit of room to experiment!

Thanks

Elliott


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

1) don't starve the plants - fixed ratios of macros (if in anywhere close to the right proportions) are all somewhat monitorable by watching NO3 levels. Instead of overdosing on CO2 or starving the tank to limit algae, try cutting back on lighting hours (easiest portion of the light/CO2 equation to mess w/)
The assumption here is that you dose in ~correct ratios so that all things get depleted at once, therefore, if you have a little NO3 in the water, you have a little of everything that's needed...

2) If you do a little math (fertilator) and spend a (very) little $ at Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer, you can get all the KNO3, KH2PO4, CSM+B etc. you need and strike your own correct balance of NO3/PO4/Fe. I don't want to knock ADA products, but they;re generally regarded as pricey, and in a premixed liquid, you can't make adjustments like you can w/ dry ferts.


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

So i shouldn't use excel to control the algae???


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Excel is not really a fertilizer, really. It is a carbon source that has an interesting side effect as an algicide. Go ahead and try it! Many have found it helpful to try overdosing it. I would recommend using 3x the normal dose (NOT the after water change dose!) to start. 

Remember that excel is only a quick fix. What you really need is to get your fertilization in order. Do try the dry ferts from Greg Watson that Squawkbert linked to above. Greg ships internationally and you'll save lots of money. 


good luck in your battle against algae!


----------

